# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  1950 Series Twenty Dollar Bill

## therealjjj77

I just got this twenty dollar bill that is a 1950 series made in Chicago, Illinois.
On the front of the bill it reads:

FEDERAL RESERVE NOTE
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
*WILL PAY TO THE BEARER ON DEMAND*
TWENTY DOLLARS

In tiny script it says:
THIS NOTE IS LEGAL TENDER FOR ALL DEBTS, PUBLIC AND PRIVATE, *AND IS REDEEMABLE IN LAWFUL MONEY AT THE UNITED STATES TREASURY, OR AT ANY FEDERAL RESERVE BANK.*

Compare that to the modern bills:
THIS NOTE IS LEGAL TENDER FOR ALL DEBTS, PUBLIC AND PRIVATE

Is this bill still worth a set amount of gold?  =P  Or is it worth evidence in a case of fraud against the Federal Reserve?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Its not worth anything in gold .. Its just fiat money... It was the transition phrasing they used from "REEDEMABLE IN $20 GOLD COIN..."

and "THIS NOTE IS LEGAL TENDER..."

ITs just a regular $20 bill.. if its in real good condition you might be able to sell it to a collected for $20.50 or something like that

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Just as an aside.. Even if you had an old gold certificate that said "REDEEMABLE IN GOLD COIN"

Its just not reedemable in gold coin anymore.. Unless of course you are the federal reserve.. THEIR Gold certificates are still redeemable for gold at like $25/ounce... So a $100 GOLD CERTIFICATE owned by the fed is worth 4 ounces of gold or $3,200+ right now.. Sweet deal for them eh?

----------


## diesirae

The point was that it was to let people who hold the bills know that they can exchange it for legal tender, on demand.

----------


## PepperdotNet

The other point is, there is no longer any "LAWFUL MONEY" available.

Here's something I've been doing. Every time I need "cash" to carry around, I go to the bank and request the "gold coins" instead of paper money. Not as convenient as the ATM, but it gives me the opportunity every time I spend it, to explain that I prefer to use money that doesn't have "Federal Reserve" stamped on it, and if the person shows any interest I can explain Dr. Paul's position on the money situation.

----------


## nate895

> I just got this twenty dollar bill that is a 1950 series made in Chicago, Illinois.
> On the front of the bill it reads:
> 
> FEDERAL RESERVE NOTE
> UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
> *WILL PAY TO THE BEARER ON DEMAND*
> TWENTY DOLLARS
> 
> In tiny script it says:
> ...


It's a contract, so you should go to the Fed and demand your money. If they don't give it to you, sue them for it, and if Paul doesn't win the Presidency make sure to file this lawsuit next cycle to bring attention to the next standard bearer.

----------


## diesirae

> It's a contract, so you should go to the Fed and demand your money. If they don't give it to you, sue them for it, and if Paul doesn't win the Presidency make sure to file this lawsuit next cycle to bring attention to the next standard bearer.


They'll just give you another bill.

----------

